# Hamilton Maestro 41mm



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Anyone have one? I looked at one today and they are pretty nice. I love the silver white dial with rose gold hands. The only thing kinda keeping me away is the Portuguese knockoff. But I still might take the plunge.


----------



## md324 (Nov 17, 2010)

I believe the one you showed above is the 45mm model. I could be wrong though. I went to see it in person today, GORGEOUS!!! I think I'll either get this or the old silver dial maestro with day/date.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

It's the 41 model. The 45 has a darker brown strap. I think it's nice also.


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

It's a beautiful watch, and I wouldn't call it a knockoff. There are so many chronograph type watches, based on the same movements, that they all start to look similar after a while.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree, they all use a 7750, and there is just so much that you can do with it. The Archimede Klassik Chrono looks very similar.


----------



## sbesa77 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this model to my attention. Always liked the Maestro, but 45mm looked a bit too large - 41mm is perfect. I agree with others, not a knock-off.


----------



## mike a (Apr 3, 2010)

i didn't think the 41mm or 45mm white/rose gold had been released yet


----------



## Lucian (Sep 6, 2010)

Just double checked the website and it's definitely the 45mm model. The 41mm model doesn't come with the gold hands, which is really unfortunate, because this model is the best looking chronograph Hamilton is doing this year.


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

Lucian said:


> Just double checked the website and it's definitely the 45mm model. The 41mm model doesn't come with the gold hands, which is really unfortunate, because this model is the best looking chronograph Hamilton is doing this year.


I completely agree. I very likely would have purchased that if it came in the 42mm size.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

Cybotron said:


> It's the 41 model. The 45 has a darker brown strap. I think it's nice also.


I would love for this to be true. What is the reference number of the 42mm model? The Hamilton website (and 2011 catalog) does not picture a 42mm Maestro with gold markers/hands.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Dan, the owner of Timeless Watch regularly wears his Maestro 45mm black dial. It looks great. He has small wrists but the 45mm doesn't look too big on his wrist at all. Very classy. Have never heard a complaint from him. 

-Anna


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

I liked it when I first saw it on their website but on closer inspection, the smaller version does not have the seconds hand - something that I need on a watch to guage how accurate it is.


----------



## mattress (Jul 2, 2011)

I have the 45mm white dial with day/date and brown strap and it looks amazing better in person then on the Hamilton website. I've received many compliments on it thus far. Very pleased with my purchase. The black model doesn't look to shabby either.


----------



## Dano (Sep 15, 2006)

Doing a google search on the watch number H32576515 is bringing up a 41mm watch that matches the original poster's photo. I'm seeing the same watch on multiple sites. This photo of it has certainly captured the watch nicely, and my own interest!


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice work Dano! What's interesting as well is that this picture shows the watch in silver hands with gold arabics, while other pictures show it with gold hands and gold arabics. I'd prefer gold hands for better contrast with the white/silver dial.


----------



## Gianna's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

The Jazzmaster line-up is just beautiful. This is no exception. 

I've got a 45mm jazzmaster and yes, it is large, but it is still very classy looking and I get more compliments on it than any other watch I've ever owned.


----------



## elixxxer (Jul 6, 2011)

The black or dark gray 41MM is probably going to be my Christmas gift to myself if I can find one to sample. A very fine piece.


----------



## Lucian (Sep 6, 2010)

Well something's awfully screwy. Either Hamilton has just decided it's going to makle that model in 41mm size and so hasn't told anyone or it is a genuine mistake. The website doesn't show a 41mm version in that variation. Tho' it should!!!! Beautiful watch though.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

I heard that this model is supposed to be released in 6 weeks. Yea it's strange it's not on the website. They both look silver but according to Toppers Jewelers the 41mm is a silver dial with a lighter brown strap. The 45mm is a white dial with a dark brown strap. I like the white dial better but not sure if 45mm is right for me. I do wear 44mm watches so I may pull it off.

See the difference


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great looking watch, but not happy with Hamilton taking out the seconds hand..Big part of an automatic watch is to see the movement in action. Deal breaker for me,yes..


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

Cybotron said:


> I heard that this model is supposed to be released in 6 weeks. Yea it's strange it's not on the website. They both look silver but according to Toppers Jewelers the 41mm is a silver dial with a lighter brown strap. The 45mm is a white dial with a dark brown strap. I like the white dial better but not sure if 45mm is right for me. I do wear 44mm watches so I may pull it off.
> 
> See the difference


If you can wear a 44mm watch this should be fine, here's mine on my 7" wrist.


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

Great Jazzmaster model!


----------



## Fraga (Sep 26, 2011)

Dano,
What websites did you find the Maestro H32576515 on? Searched the web to no avail. Trying to get the price tag on it for a possible purchase.
Thanks


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Fraga said:


> Dano,
> What websites did you find the Maestro H32576515 on? Searched the web to no avail. Trying to get the price tag on it for a possible purchase.
> Thanks


Yea is the 41mm with rose gold hands a limited model? This model H32576515 is not on the Hamilton website. Any one know why? I don't see this model anywhere at my local Hamilton dealer only the 41mm with silver hands. I only see the 45mm with rose gold hands.


----------



## Dano (Sep 15, 2006)

I see it on Amazon Amazon.com: Hamilton Wrist Watches - Hamilton Chronograph Jazzmaster Maestro Mens Watch H32576515: Watches
plus several other sites, but none of them list a price-- which makes me cautious. I've just been searching by "googling" Hamilton H32576515.


----------



## ndabunka (Dec 13, 2011)

Dano said:


> I see it on Amazon Amazon.com: Hamilton Wrist Watches - Hamilton Chronograph Jazzmaster Maestro Mens Watch H32576515: Watches plus several other sites, but none of them list a price-- which makes me cautious. I've just been searching by "googling" Hamilton H32576515.


Is there a 41mm version of this with rose gold case as well as the rose gold hands? If so, what is the Hammy part #? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

ndabunka said:


> Is there a 41mm version of this with rose gold case as well as the rose gold hands? If so, what is the Hammy part #? Thanks in advance!


Nope


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

ndabunka said:


> Is there a 41mm version of this with rose gold case as well as the rose gold hands? If so, what is the Hammy part #? Thanks in advance!


H32766513, I believe. On Sale here: H32766513 Hamilton American Classics Jazzmaster Auto Chrono Day Date Watch


----------



## ndabunka (Dec 13, 2011)

napel said:


> H32766513, I believe. On Sale here: H32766513 Hamilton American Classics Jazzmaster Auto Chrono Day Date Watch


Nope, that one has a silver case. I did find the Hamilton with rose case and rose hands but it has a black face instead of a white face. It also doesn't have the chrono dials @ 12 & 6...


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

ndabunka said:


> Nope, that one has a silver case. I did find the Hamilton with rose case and rose hands but it has a black face instead of a white face. It also doesn't have the chrono dials @ 12 & 6...


that's not a maestro anymore


----------



## Funkystar (Jan 2, 2012)

Cybotron said:


> Yea is the 41mm with rose gold hands a limited model? This model H32576515 is not on the Hamilton website. Any one know why? I don't see this model anywhere at my local Hamilton dealer only the 41mm with silver hands. I only see the 45mm with rose gold hands.


I am also looking at this watch and find it stunning. But as you write where is it on their website?. Is this an authentic Hamilton, and if so are there any AD dealers that I can get it confirmed/buy it from. I have sendt the question to Hamilton and waiting for an answer.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Funkystar said:


> I am also looking at this watch and find it stunning. But as you write where is it on their website?. Is this an authentic Hamilton, and if so are there any AD dealers that I can get it confirmed/buy it from. I have sendt the question to Hamilton and waiting for an answer.


Topper Jewelers


----------



## Pieces (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Guys,

As I'm "new" to the forum I want to say hi and post a question regarding the Hamilton Jazzmaster Meastro, so..

Hi! 

I'm interested about the Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro as well, like FunkyStar. But I'm wondering how thick the 41mm version watch is exactly. I don't know about you guys, but I find the Hamilton Auto Chrono's quite thick/chunky IMHO even though I find them really gorgeous.
Last week I had the Jazzmaster auto chrono (H32616553) on my wrist which was a little bit to chunky for my wrist, even though I have an 7.3" size wrist.

I recon that the 45mm has the same height as the H32616553 which is 15mm, but what about the 41 maestro... will it be less chunky?


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

Pieces said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As I'm "new" to the forum I want to say hi and post a question regarding the Hamilton Jazzmaster Meastro, so..
> 
> ...


Good question, I am also wondering this. It's the same movement inside, the H21 so I am assuming it's the same width. And I believe the H21 movement maestros are actually 16mm.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

H32616553 - has normal 7750.


----------



## ndabunka (Dec 13, 2011)

Cypher said:


> H32616553 - has normal 7750.


Some 7750 movement watches are as slim as 13mm but that Hammy is 15mm.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't know that,i know that all 7750 are very thick. But when i said normal i meant that is not a H31/H21 caliber.


----------



## ndabunka (Dec 13, 2011)

Here's a beautiful Modified 7750 that's one 13mm
C9 Harrison Automatic Chrono - Limited Ed. - C9-CHR-SSK - Automatic - - Swiss Made


----------



## elixxxer (Jul 6, 2011)

Any more news about this? I'm very interested in this model but none of the ADs in close proximity have the 41mm in stock and Macy's tells me it's not sold in the US and that they would need to special order it. I find that hard to believe, but really don't have any more info.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

None of my Hamilton dealers carry it also. I find it strange. It seems you can only get this watch online. Try Toppers, Gideons Jewelry, or Timeless Luxury Watches.


----------

